

FOIA response on requesting your own phone metadata - steveklabnik
http://andymboyle.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/national-security-matters/Andy-Boyle-NSA-FOIA-Request.pdf

======
sp332
Executive Order 13526: [http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/executive-
order-c...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/executive-order-
classified-national-security-information)

Title 18 USC 798:
[http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2009-title18/html/USCODE...](http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/USCODE-2009-title18/html/USCODE-2009-title18-partI-
chap37-sec798.htm)

Title 50 USC 3024:
[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/3024](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/3024)

